# Port A camping



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Well we headed out on the maiden trip with the new camper 2 weeks ago and when we got to PINS the surf was terrible with water nearly to the dunes. High and low roads were under water with just a small two track left at the dune line so we turned around and headed back north checking out campgrounds along the way. Malaquite camp ground and Mustang Island were nice, but behind the dunes and Momma wanted to be on the beach. 

When we got to Port A I noticed that the bollards had been extended nearly to the jetties and there were signs up in front of the county park offices about camping permits required, so I stopped in. The old day use area near the pier, and the area farther back along the jetties is now open for camping for a fee of $12.00 a day with access to the dumping station at the old campground behind the dunes included. Bathrooms and showers looked clean and well maintained and Ice available at the office. 

Momma was happy to be on the beach and my parents enjoyed watching the ships coming in and out of the CC ship channel so great save from a terrible start


----------

